# Any tricks for peeling pearl onions?



## Jim (Dec 22, 2011)

I am looking at 12lbs of pearl onions- any tips on peeling them whole?


----------



## bcrano (Dec 22, 2011)

I take the ends off with a parer and the a tiny slit vertically. And pop the outer layer off with my thumb. It's more pleasant with a drink or a joint in you first. Allegedly. Once you do a few dozen your speed will really pick up.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 22, 2011)

Cut the ends off, give them a rub with a dish towel or nonslip mat to take off any loose paper. Coat em in extra virgin, salt and pepper, roast em in a 400* oven for 10 minutes until they get some color. Remaining skin will be crispy and easily removed.

Next time, when you go to restaurant depot for your prime rib, get the gallon jug of peeled pearl onions as well.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 22, 2011)

Jim said:


> I am looking at 12lbs of pearl onions- any tips on peeling them whole?



You poor man. I've parboiled them for a minute and then placed them into an ice bath. Trim off the root end, squeeze the onion from the top and they should pop right out from the outer layer.


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, the deed is done. Vac bagged with an man killing amount of butter ready to be poached and creamed.




> Next time, when you go to restaurant depot for your prime rib, get the gallon jug of peeled pearl onions as well.



I knew there must be a better way!


----------

